# What is the most powerful string trimmer?



## DerekShellman66 (Sep 21, 2020)

There has not yet been a single concern that I have not addressed many thanks to the write-ups on this website.
Here I found the best brush trimmer and my house lawn becomes perfect!


----------



## DerekShellman66 (Sep 21, 2020)

I have started the immense task of clearing overgrown land covered with brambles, tree seedlings etc., but my little strimmer is too slow and not really up to the task so I need to upgrade! A couple of handy guys with professional petrol blade strimmers did it 18 months ago but it’s back to wilderness and I can’t afford their cost this year.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you don't get good advice here ......*

You Tube has a number of reviews you may find useful:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=harley+powered+string+trimmer


I'm always amazed at how well the new battery powered devices work. Chainsaws, lawn mowers and possibly string trimmers.... 

:|
The reason is the DC motors develop full torque at the instant of turning on. That's why electric cars as so fast out of the gate. In Chicage back when ... they had electric buses run off overhead wires. Those things would accelerate so hard you would get knocked down if you weren't hanging on. Go old DC motors. Tesla anyone?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

You might consider stepping up to a walk behind unit. The below link is not a recommendation, just an example of what is out there.


https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equip..._content=DR Trimmer Mower - Pilot Walk-Behind


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Derek - I have used those plastic bladed cutters also and they always break.
I have some high weeds and the string trimmer is borderline "just not cutting it".

can you post some photos of the area you need to cut down ??
the types of grass and weeds sometimes call for specialized cutters.
there may be other options that you can afford to keep your lawn looking good.
oh, and congrats on your retirement - what did you retire from ?

.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I just use a Worx to strim my lawn edge as it has wheels, I now find it difficult holding a strimmer at an angle,
johnep


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

John - the term "strimmer" . . . . is that a local term for countries outside of the U.S. Mainland ??
I have never heard it before. we use either weed whacker or string trimmer.
(just wondering).

John

.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need to see this conversion .......*

If you are constantly breaking the strings off, this conversion will cut thicker stuff and last longer:


----------



## garyhenrich (May 17, 2020)

I have a similar issue cutting Knapp weed. My string trimmer with .095 string could not handle the bigger stuff. I got a cub cadet walk behind that uses .155 and that solved most of my problem. Plus it cuts a wider path and has speeded up my clearing. It still has a problem with 1/2” stalks, but with the added speed I just cut more often when those buggers are younger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

